# Morritts Grand Questions



## Beachlady (Feb 15, 2009)

I hope to be at Morritts Grand in mid-August and have a couple of questions.  How is the beach?  Is it a swimming beach? Such as take a drink out in the water and stand there?  This is my favorite beach activity!!!

Does Morritts allow you to bring your own beverages around the pool and beach?

I have read that they have charcoal grills, do the groceries carry charcoal or is this provided?

What about TV? Do they have satellite TV for US stations?  This is pretty important since there isn't much night life on this side of the island.

I'm aware that this is hurricane season, but I am willing to take my chances.  Is it a rainy season then, there wasn't any information on weather.com.

Any tips to have a great time would be appreciated!


----------



## dopeyfav (Feb 15, 2009)

I can't answer all of your questions, but will tell you what I do know.
The beach is right outside the Grand and is great for smimming and snorkeling. Yes, you could take a dring into the water and stand, there are rocks until you get out a bit.

They say not to bring your own beverages to the pool, but I have seen many do it and have never seen anyone say anything about it.  You may bring whatever you like onto the beach.

I really don't know about the TV, my ds watched it a few times and they were US shows.

I haven't used the grills, so I don't know about the charcoal.  There is a grocery store down the street, don't remember if they carried charcoal or not.

Morritts has some night time activities as does The Reef next door. Check them out on their website  Morritts.com.  If you are looking for a party every night, the East End is not where you want to be.  However, if you are looking for a relaxing time at the beach, you will find it at Morritts.

Hopefully, someone else will have the answers to your other questions.


----------



## escargot (Feb 15, 2009)

Beachlady said:


> I hope to be at Morritts Grand in mid-August and have a couple of questions.  How is the beach?  Is it a swimming beach? Such as take a drink out in the water and stand there?  This is my favorite beach activity!!!
> 
> Does Morritts allow you to bring your own beverages around the pool and beach?
> 
> ...



I have been there once during late July / early August  (many times other months).  The ocean and pool water temps are LOVELY then... you can even sit in the ocean at the edge and the colorful small fish will swim around you !  
We did not have rain, but it was HOT.   No worries... jump in the pool / ocean.

I always take rubber "beach shoes".  There are rocky areas as you enter the ocean and flip flops sometimes float off.  The shoes are great for swimming,  "standing and drinking", snorkeling, whatever !  GREAT snorkeling right off the beach.

Yes, there is satellite TV ( NYC feed).

The official written policy is that no "outside" food or beverages are allowed .. the property has 2 pool bars, food/bev service at one of the pools, a dock bar/restaurant ... so the policy is understandable.  However, I've never seen anyone using good judgement being "called out". 

Yes, there are charcoal grills around the property and you need to provide the charcoal unless someone before you happens to leave some.  

If you haven't already,  I recommend renting a car.  The resort is about 45 minutes from the airport.  The large grocery stores are near the airport and we always stock up right after we land.   

There is a small strip center just across the road from Morriitt's with a small grocery (Foster's Express) that is great for add-ons.  The large Foster's is in town.  The prices are the same and if you get out there and decide to grill steaks or whatever,  you can "order" from the Foster's Express and they will send out whatever you want the next day ! 

A few great local restaurants are also out that way!   MiMi's Dock Bar at Morritt's has a great Blackened MahiMahi sandwich.    David's Restauant has special menu options and entertainment most every night.

You will have a lovely time !


----------



## Beachlady (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks for all the GREAT information!


----------



## scotlass (Feb 15, 2009)

We were there two weeks ago.  Foster's does carry charcoal and almost everything else you might need....fresh baked goods, salad bar, great meats, frozen vegs and meals, milk,(even skim), cheese, eggs, breads, etc.  From what I have been told, their prices are the same as the markets near the airport and everywhere else.  We found everything we wanted and more. There is also a liquor store attached to the Reef which is next door, and a small bakery in the Foster's plaza.  We had two weeks there and, at the end of the first week, we found leftover charcoal left by the area where you get the beach towels.  I didn't find the beach that great for swimming as there are lots of rocks although the area next to Mimi's seemed to be the best part.  There are two tv's in the units, both have the same channels, and yes, the news stations are from NYC.  We were there for the NFL playoffs but could not get the first playoff game in the unit.  I guess many people asked so they got a satellite feed for the second playoff game.  If you like baseball and will be watching in August, you might not get the games you want, although they do have an ESPN channel as well as USA, TNT, CNN, and others.    Mimi's does have some entertainment (karaoke one night) but it ends at a reasonable hour and, when we closed our sliders, we couln't hear it at all.  We loved it there, only rented a car for 3 days but did take the shuttle into Georgetown ($10 pp per day) and also the island tour offered by the resort.  There is another thread about the Grand from last month with more information.


----------



## marcmuff (Feb 15, 2009)

We loved the Morritt's Grand.  If you are interested, I  have several albums of pictures of our trip there last year.  Click on the webshots link below.


----------



## krmlaw (Feb 17, 2009)

SO glad I found this thread ... Ive been trying to decide to book us here, and was worried about many of the same things. 

One question - is it REALLY that expensive to eat?


----------



## scotlass (Feb 17, 2009)

The menus we saw for restaurants showed entrees running around $25-$35.  Of course, drinks are extra.  Here is an example of drinks:  I was at the Morritt's bar watching one of the NFL playoff games.  I was drinking Coke.  Some tourists came up to the bar and were waiting for their room to be ready so they ordered 2 drinks.  I believe they were mudslides or something like that.  The gentleman nearly choked when the bartender said, "that's $22, Cayman dollars".  A bit pricey I think.

We bought food at the local Foster's Grocery and cooked in our unit.  There are grills right outside the door.  A great way to save on meals.


----------



## Rod in Louisiana (Feb 17, 2009)

scotlass said:


> The menus we saw for restaurants showed entrees running around $25-$35. Of course, drinks are extra. Here is an example of drinks: I was at the Morritt's bar watching one of the NFL playoff games. I was drinking Coke. Some tourists came up to the bar and were waiting for their room to be ready so they ordered 2 drinks. I believe they were mudslides or something like that. The gentleman nearly choked when the bartender said, "that's $22, Cayman dollars". A bit pricey I think.
> 
> We bought food at the local Foster's Grocery and cooked in our unit. There are grills right outside the door. A great way to save on meals.


 
FYI, krmlaw, to convert Cayman dollars (CI) to USD, multiply the CI amount by 1.25.  Thus, $22 CI equals $27.50 USD.


----------



## krmlaw (Feb 18, 2009)

ok thanks. looks like it is a bit expensive on island, but hey, ya only live once, right?


----------



## escargot (Feb 18, 2009)

In December, at MiMi's Dock Bar at Morritt's,  I think both the Blackened MahiMahi Sandwich  (with fries)  and the Cobb Salad were about $8-$10CI.  Both were enough to feed two people per order.   The peel and eat shrimp were about the same price, but enough for one as a meal.

The MudSlides are very expensive ..  luckily I haven't developed an addiction to them that many people have ! haha   They have Happy Hour specials at the pool bars - feature different drinks.  

Down the road at Over the Edge,  the fresh fish specials (includes a side) and most entrees at dinner run about $15-18CI. 

The breakfast sandwiches across the road at The Olde English Bakery are delicious.  I think they were about $5-6CI and again,  can be shared.  

Of course cooking in is always a good option.   The bakery also has fresh bread that's great for making sandwiches / toast in your condo. They have delicious pastries.   Need to get there before 10:00a or so as they sell out early.

You will have a great time !


----------



## tim (Feb 25, 2009)

We are going to Morritt's Grand in April.  Does anybody know whether all the units have an ocean view.  I can't tell from the pictures of the buildings if each unit runs the full width of the building so that each unit will have an ocean view (i.e., the front of the unit will look out to the ocean while the back end looks out to the land).  Thanks.


----------



## escargot (Feb 25, 2009)

Yes,  in the Morritt's Grand you will have an ocean view ... beautiful.  ENJOY !


----------

